# Kindle Paperwhite 2nd wave, are the screens better?



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Thought I start a thread to see if we can see any difference in the 2nd wave of Kindle PW screens that just started shipping. I will not get mine until Friday and will post then.  But if anyone else that just got a 2nd wave Kindle, could you post here, on how the screen quality is?   I think it would be interesting.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

I can only speak for my PW replacement (not sure if this is what you consider 2nd wave) but in the threads there was about five of us who all got replacements which were all similar with the same improvements seemingly (less splotching/clouding/lighter marquee effect/more brownish-hues which decreased the shadows)...It's far from perfect but i'm really happy with the touch responsiveness (big improvement from the ktouch in my opinion and really like using the PW during the day/in a coffeehouse/at my office that i'm going to keep it and hope they fix it within a few weeks or months when i'll just trade it in using the warranty. At night, i've just been using my k4 with the light. My main problem is with pinkish hues on the bottom right and top right. It's really night and day next to my first PW. I'm excited to hear about your thoughts CAR. you've been waiting for awhile.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Going by people I know who got them, they are the same. There really hasn't been enough time for a hardware fix.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

sparklemotion said:


> Going by people I know who got them, they are the same. There really hasn't been enough time for a hardware fix.


Well if you are talking about a hardware redesign I would agree. But I doubt any hardware redesign will occur until the next model year. What I am looking for is mostly 3 things.

1. Improved QC in general. Items that are so obvious, you are pretty sure no one ever turned it on at the factory. Examples are a broken power button, one of the four LEDs are out, etc.

2. Improved led matching. Examples would be one led brighter then the others, one another color, etc.

3. It had been reported some bugs in the screen assembly process was being worked out, before the PW launch. So would be looking for improved screen quality, for things such as dark or colored spots or holes.

As far as small shadows at the bottom, I think as long as they are no worse then the pictures Amazon published, those would have to be considered normal for this model.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry I did not state this at first, but this is what I was considering "2nd wave":  Kindle Paperwhites shipped after the 2 1/2 week back order from the initial release of Oct 1.  

From what I have seen so far from monitoring the other threads is encouraging .  I will get mine today, so we shall see!


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

CAR said:


> From what I have seen so far from monitoring the other threads is encouraging . I will get mine today, so we shall see!


Good luck! Let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

CAR said:


> Sorry I did not state this at first, but this is what I was considering "2nd wave": Kindle Paperwhites shipped after the 2 1/2 week back order from the initial release of Oct 1.
> 
> From what I have seen so far from monitoring the other threads is encouraging . I will get mine today, so we shall see!


I'm looking forward to your follow up. Hope it works for you. I returned mine and am awaiting good reports in the coming months before I re-order.


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

Got mine Thursday (10/1. Screen is excellent, no discoloration, just a small amount of shadowing near each the 4 LEDS at the bottom. 

In my opinion, best Kindle reading screen ever - I have had all but the Kindle 1.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

GhiiZhar said:


> Got mine Thursday (10/1. Screen is excellent, no discoloration, just a small amount of shadowing near each the 4 LEDS at the bottom.
> 
> In my opinion, best Kindle reading screen ever - I have had all but the Kindle 1.


Yes same here. I have been watching the other threads too, and so far I have not been seeing the color blotch issues, on the 2nd wave PW screens. Was thinking maybe a different batch of light channels, or maybe they got the bugs worked out of the screen assembly process.


----------



## NeroAZ (Aug 27, 2010)

I went into Best Buy today, and they had paperwhite's in stock, so I picked one up.  I absolutely love it!

the screen seems to be lit pretty even, you can tell its slightly brighter at the bottom, but its not annoying.  I charged it up fully (until the led turned green anyway), added books and just read a few chapters on it in my bedroom in the dark.  the screen is responsive, page turns are quick and I have no complaints.

it is the wifi only model, and I think it will get used often. my kindle 4 is now listed on craigs list, and my kindle keyboard with lighted cover will be put away.  best of both.  now I just need to find a nice case to keep it safe.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Great news. Prob will have mine replaced now instead of giving up. Thanks


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

GhiiZhar said:


> Got mine Thursday (10/1. Screen is excellent, no discoloration, just a small amount of shadowing near each the 4 LEDS at the bottom.
> 
> In my opinion, best Kindle reading screen ever - I have had all but the Kindle 1.


Got mine on 10/18 as well, and I agree with the above post. The little shadowing at the bottom of the page really disappears with the light setting turned down. Everything else looks good.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

I got mine at best buy yesterday & yes this is an improvement over my first, just some small shadows at the bottom but does not get into the text and they are slight...


----------



## joanie (Nov 1, 2008)

CAR said:


> Thought I start a thread to see if we can see any difference in the 2nd wave of Kindle PW screens that just started shipping. I will not get mine until Friday and will post then. But if anyone else that just got a 2nd wave Kindle, could you post here, on how the screen quality is? I think it would be interesting.


I've gotten two replacements since my first PW. My first one was only exchanged because the 3G didn't work, and I couldn't convince CS that they could fix it remotely. Once I compared the first and second PWs, I saw that the screen on the first one was at least 1 brightness setting lower at all times (even when put on the same number on the slider) than the 2nd one. The second one had more dark blotches on the screen, though. The third one is somewhere in brightness between the 1st and 2nd, and has less blotches. My experience is that there is no consistency, and there has not been any significant improvement in the latest device I received.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

I had kept my replacement PW from Amazon (received 10/9), even though I wasn't really happy with it.  It had lots of pink and green splotches.  Today, just to try it, I picked up another PW from Best Buy.  They didn't have any on display but they did have them in the back.  Well, this one is VERY pink, much pinker than the other, without much if any green.  So now I need to decide if I want to keep the very pinkish screen or the greener one . . . but neither is white.   Also, the new BB PW has a tiny glowing speck (dust between the screen layers I guess) at the bottom left corner.  It looks like a tiny speck of glitter but doesn't wipe away.  When a special offer banner is up, it tends to be in the picture (book cover or ad picture) at the bottom of the home screen.  This is very tiny, but now that I've seen it I can't un-see it . . .

So I don't know.  I'm going to read with them both tonight to try to make a final decision on which one to return, because I really want to move on from this.   I will probably return the BB one due to the glowing speck, and since I would be paying more for that one with our 10% sales tax here and no tax from Amazon.  I'd be willing to pay more for the perfect screen, but since this isn't it, no reason to pay extra! 

Since everyone else seems happy with their BB units I really wondered if it was just me, but my husband sees the exact same thing I see.  He says he wouldn't be happy with either of them.  He thinks the pink one looks better when forced to choose, but when I pointed out the speck to him, he felt that was a definite deal breaker.  I'm not sure it is for me -- it doesn't get in the way when reading or anything -- but I do know I will probably always look for it.

I still like reading on the PW more than with a light.  I'm just going to have to stop being picky about the screen I guess!


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

PinkKindle said:


> Since everyone else seems happy with their BB units I really wondered if it was just me, but my husband sees the exact same thing I see. He says he wouldn't be happy with either of them. He thinks the pink one looks better when forced to choose, but when I pointed out the speck to him, he felt that was a definite deal breaker. I'm not sure it is for me -- it doesn't get in the way when reading or anything -- but I do know I will probably always look for it.


definitely not the only one. just threw my replacement in the mailbox today to be sent back for one last try.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

PinkKindle said:


> Since everyone else seems happy with their BB units I really wondered if it was just me, but my husband sees the exact same thing I see. He says he wouldn't be happy with either of them. He thinks the pink one looks better when forced to choose, but when I pointed out the speck to him, he felt that was a definite deal breaker.


A lot of people that got them at BB have the color hue defect as well as reported on other forums. Trust me, you're not the only one who is unhappy.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

When I looked at the K PW at Best Buy today I saw the 'pinkish' tones that some people wrote about. THe "marquee" lighting affect at the bottom was very minimal, barely noticeable, but I did see the pink tint. The one we got in at work does not have that. 

I've tried many light levels (on PW), in many light settings at work and never saw that pink.

I dont know 'what wave' the BB received their display model in.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Well, I tried out the Best Buy unit along with my replacement PW from Amazon last night in the dark.  I started with the new BB one.  I did notice a similar dark shadow in the middle on the BB one that I didn't notice during the day -- but it probably wasn't as much as I've gotten used to on the Amazon one.  The pink didn't seem that noticeable, and I started to think maybe I would keep this one.

Well, after 5-10 minutes or so I turned on the Amazon one and put them next to each other.  Wow is that BB one pink!!   It's a huge difference when comparing them directly -- it is really, really pink.  And I absolutely love pink -- but not this kind of pink.  It kind of looks like it was stained with red Kool-Aid or someone washed the red t-shirt with all the white socks or something!   The Amazon one looked much more greenish by comparison, but really, that's closer to me to the old Kindles.  The pink just looks weird.   

So, Best Buy unit is going back this afternoon, and I'll stick with my Amazon one.  I'm finally going to go ahead and set up my collections today, and this will just be how it is.  If there is some sort of change with Amazon in the months to come and they get the problems fixed, then I'll exchange it then under the warranty.  Otherwise, I'm just going to enjoy reading on this one and stop worrying about it!


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

PinkKindle said:


> Well, I tried out the Best Buy unit along with my replacement PW from Amazon last night in the dark. I started with the new BB one. I did notice a similar dark shadow in the middle on the BB one that I didn't notice during the day -- but it probably wasn't as much as I've gotten used to on the Amazon one. The pink didn't seem that noticeable, and I started to think maybe I would keep this one.
> 
> Well, after 5-10 minutes or so I turned on the Amazon one and put them next to each other. Wow is that BB one pink!!  It's a huge difference when comparing them directly -- it is really, really pink. And I absolutely love pink -- but not this kind of pink. It kind of looks like it was stained with red Kool-Aid or someone washed the red t-shirt with all the white socks or something!  The Amazon one looked much more greenish by comparison, but really, that's closer to me to the old Kindles. The pink just looks weird.
> 
> So, Best Buy unit is going back this afternoon, and I'll stick with my Amazon one. I'm finally going to go ahead and set up my collections today, and this will just be how it is. If there is some sort of change with Amazon in the months to come and they get the problems fixed, then I'll exchange it then under the warranty. Otherwise, I'm just going to enjoy reading on this one and stop worrying about it!


Yep... when I started this thread, it was for the PW's that shipped after the back order. But now with BB selling PW's that they may have been holding for who knows how long, that greys the line so much that its impossible to tell when the PW was made.

The PW I received from Amazon after the back-order does not have any "color blotches" on the screen or dark spots, except for "normal" shadowing at the very bottom. Going back to my 3 points of my previous post... Point 1. The fit and finish of the device was excellent. No QC issues of any kind. QC score A+ Point 2. All the leds are even and the same color. LED score A+ Point 3. The screen has no holes, dark patches or odd coloring. Screen looks perfect white at full light. But does have some shadowing at the bottom, which I will go into more a little later in this review. Score A-. OK a few things to get out of the way first... If you ever plan on using the PW with the light off, I would not recommend you get one. You will be looking thru two extra layers on the screen for no reason. The PW is not like any previous Kindle screen, in fact I will goes as far to say it's not like any e-reader ever made before. That includes the other "lighted" readers out there. It is a completely different type of e-reader experience. Almost can get a text floating in air experience, at certain adjustments and types of light. Now this just my experience with the device, with my eyesight, different types of lighting and screen brightness adjustments. Your experience may vary. As far as as screen adjustments go, I tend to go with lower light adjustments. That I can read easily, but minimize the shadows at the bottom. One thing I have noticed on mine, is at 5 (dark room) or 24 (full sun or daylight lamp) my screen has very little shadows at the bottom. Now @ 10 ( dim but not dark lit room) or at 18-20 (normal lit room) I tend to get more shadowing at the bottom, but most shadows can be fine tuned out, with slight brightness adjustments. Also I would like to say the Amazon covers for the PW are pure genius. Great colors, protect the device well and look very nice. I get a sense of satisfaction every time I pick the PW up, and open it up and start reading in a dark room  I did miss the page buttons at first, but getting pretty used to the touch screen. Now some folks might think its just like a Lcd screen type effect. Well I have a iPad and I like it a lot ... but if you take a iPAD into full sun and try to read, it would be difficult. But if you take a PW into full sun it would give you a easy white screen to read from with no glare. Now is the text as dark as the later e-readers? I would say no. But what the PW lacks in slightly less dark text, it makes up for in a white background and the light enhances the text in most cases. One last thing and its a bad thing about the PW, it ruins you for other e-readers 

Edit: Forgot to mention battery life, only had the device for a few days. But what I noticed was the first time I charged the PW, it did not take very long to charge. The battery did not last all that long either, on the first charge. So what I did was run the battery all the way down. Then it took much longer to charge the second time, and the battery has been doing much better.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I just got one two days ago from Best Buy.  I haven't seen any of the first batch of PW's, and I assume the Best Buy shipments were from a second batch from the factory.  There is some slight banding at the bottom, but not enough to impair my reading experience.


----------



## lawenn13 (Jan 12, 2011)

I got mine yesterday and noticed the "normal" slightly darker spots at the very bottom, but that's it. So far, so good.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Whatever your feelings on the PW frontlight, I think it is pretty obvious there is more quality variance on the PW than usual. Not just yes/no, defective/not-defective type of problems, but a wide range of different anomalies regarding the screen - different hues and spots in varying places, different levels of brightness, specs and lines, etc. Clearly they are still trying to figure out a consistent assembly process for the frontlight/screen. I think mine is one of the better ones, but it still looks like a gamble... and I'm not very fond of the frontlight even in better form.

Some people also have tilted screens (screen not glued on fully straight compared to bezel) on the PW, mine is also a little tilted. I checked all my four other Kindles and none of them had tilted screens.

I hope they get the PW consistency better soon. Consistency is important, there shouldn't be this much variance between units. Thinking about it, I doubt I have yet seen anyone saying they received multiple PW units (be it for partners or replacements) that looked the same! Many people seem to comment how different their particular units look like when compared side by side. That is pretty bad for a consumer electronics product.


----------



## BenReem (Dec 27, 2011)

FearIndex, I agree with you on that point. When we first got our 2 PWs, mine was a cool blue (lighting-wise) and my fiance (ben's) was almost brown in color with broken "pixels" and a weird shaowy hue along the top of the device. From that point, every replacement we've received has been different from the one that came before it. (we got 4 replacements before we decided to stop with it all).


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

FearIndex said:


> Whatever your feelings on the PW frontlight, I think it is pretty obvious there is more quality variance on the PW than usual. Not just yes/no, defective/not-defective type of problems, but a wide range of different anomalies regarding the screen - different hues and spots in varying places, different levels of brightness, specs and lines, etc. Clearly they are still trying to figure out a consistent assembly process for the frontlight/screen. I think mine is one of the better ones, but it still looks like a gamble... and I'm not very fond of the frontlight even in better form.
> 
> Some people also have tilted screens (screen not glued on fully straight compared to bezel) on the PW, mine is also a little tilted. I checked all my four other Kindles and none of them had tilted screens.
> 
> I hope they get the PW consistency better soon. Consistency is important, there shouldn't be this much variance between units. Thinking about it, I doubt I have yet seen anyone saying they received multiple PW units (be it for partners or replacements) that looked the same! Many people seem to comment how different their particular units look like when compared side by side. That is pretty bad for a consumer electronics product.


FearIndex, I think we are on the same page on QC issues and the PW. Knowing Amazon, I would think we will see a improvement soon.


----------



## BenReem (Dec 27, 2011)

CAR said:


> FearIndex, I think we are on the same page on QC issues and the PW. Knowing Amazon, I would think we will see a improvement soon.


What kind of improvement do you think we'll see? Do you think all of us who still have bad screens will get a fix?


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

BenReem said:


> What kind of improvement do you think we'll see? Do you think all of us who still have bad screens will get a fix?


If I had a bad screen or was not happy with the product I would exchange it or return it. I would not keep a (in my case) $200 Kindle if I was not happy with it, that's for sure. What I am taking about as far as improvement, is better screen QC as they make them. Don't keep a product you are not happy with!


----------



## Book Cottage Blogger (Mar 25, 2012)

Just checked and my new PW has shipped and is in Philadelphia. I'm in South Jersey so I'll be getting it this afternoon.  Fortunately (or unfortunately) I happen to be home sick for the last 3 days, so I'll be home for the delivery. YAY!


----------



## tingaling (Dec 9, 2010)

Received my new PW yesterday afternoon direct from Amazon. Not sure if this is considered 2nd batch but I ordered mid Oct and delivery estimate was for Nov 5th.

My screen is really bad =/ Attaching a pic. I have large spots of pink on the bottom and upper right corner. The middle of the screen is much darker than the rest. I read only in the dark at night before bed so..... the screen back lighting is just a splotchy mess.

Looks like I will be calling CS.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes, that is bad. Sorry tingaling. Good luck with your replacement.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

tingaling said:


> Received my new PW yesterday afternoon direct from Amazon. Not sure if this is considered 2nd batch but I ordered mid Oct and delivery estimate was for Nov 5th.
> 
> My screen is really bad =/ Attaching a pic. I have large spots of pink on the bottom and upper right corner. The middle of the screen is much darker than the rest. I read only in the dark at night before bed so..... the screen back lighting is just a splotchy mess.
> 
> Looks like I will be calling CS.


I hate saying this but your photograph is typical of the majority of unhappy/disappointed/dissatisfied PW owners, based on countless threads in various forums and firsthand experience with exchanges. And even those who claim theirs are "perfect" are probably fortunate to have eyes that do not see the varying hues. I pre-ordered two PWs and I've had two replacements (for a total of four) and all are a variation of your photograph. It is a shame that the QC (and/or design) is so abysmal.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Skydog said:


> I hate saying this but your photograph is typical of the majority of unhappy/disappointed/dissatisfied PW owners, based on countless threads in various forums and firsthand experience with exchanges. And even those who claim theirs are "perfect" are probably fortunate to have eyes that do not see the varying hues. I pre-ordered two PWs and I've had two replacements (for a total of four) and all are a variation of your photograph. It is a shame that the QC (and/or design) is so abysmal.


While there probably aren't any or many perfect PWs out there, I don't think all are anywhere near that bad. Mine is very much like the Amazon photographs and the YouTube review published (and linked to here) a week or so after release - the usual LED shadowing at the bottom and some darkness towards the top away from the lights. Some people perceive these differently and have different standards. The biggest problem in view is the huge quality variances PW seems to suffer form. From what I can tell, nobody on this forum has seen two units that look the same, when viewing side by side in real world conditions. That is really bad for a consumer electronics product!

That said, my biggest concern with the PW isn't any unevenness of the light (discounting really bad units), I'm not a big believer in frontlit e-ink at all after the experience so far... $69 Kindle 5's screen is just so perfect, compared. I'd love a PW with the Kindle 5 screen, lighted cover connectors on the back and no frontlight.


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

tingaling said:


> Received my new PW yesterday afternoon direct from Amazon. Not sure if this is considered 2nd batch but I ordered mid Oct and delivery estimate was for Nov 5th.
> 
> My screen is really bad =/ Attaching a pic. I have large spots of pink on the bottom and upper right corner. The middle of the screen is much darker than the rest. I read only in the dark at night before bed so..... the screen back lighting is just a splotchy mess.
> 
> Looks like I will be calling CS.


All three of the PWs I received looked like yours. My original and both replacements. After three strikes I called Amazon out, and returned all three for a refund. I know some people are getting good ones, but I decided three bad ones in a row over a two week period was three to many! My Fire HD will be here tomorrow as I've given up on this first generation of self-lit eInk devices from Amazon and B&N.  I'll use my Touch during the day and outside, and the Fire HD at night.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

tingaling said:


> Received my new PW yesterday afternoon direct from Amazon. Not sure if this is considered 2nd batch but I ordered mid Oct and delivery estimate was for Nov 5th.
> 
> My screen is really bad =/ Attaching a pic. I have large spots of pink on the bottom and upper right corner. The middle of the screen is much darker than the rest. I read only in the dark at night before bed so..... the screen back lighting is just a splotchy mess.
> 
> Looks like I will be calling CS.


Wow , hope you get a good one soon tingaling. What was the PW brightness setting and type of lighting when that picture was taken?


----------



## Book Cottage Blogger (Mar 25, 2012)

Just got mine 2 hours ago and have been playing with it. It looks great. No discolorations, and only a hint of the 4 LEDs at the bottom. I've played with the lighting settings, and find I'm really happy at 14 for the normal reading setting in the house during daylight. I'll test it later when I start turning lamps on.

Coming from a K1, I'm thrilled with the "Collections" feature and already set up quite a few.

All in all, I'm very pleased. Now I just need to think of an appropriate name.  BTW-it looks awesome in the persimmon cover!


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Here are three pictures of my Paperwhite screen in a medium dark room. Picture #3 is under a lamp.

Picture #1 Brightness at 5










Picture #2 Brightness at 24










On picture #2 it looks much brighter (too bright really to read in the dark @ 24), but to the eye its a even white, but because of angle of part of the picture its hard to tell, shows how hard it is to take pictures of the PW screen.

Last Picture #3 Brightness 24 under a Verilux daylight lamp.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Screen improvement from my end....Gonna have to go with no on 2nd wave...My 2nd Paperwhite replacement received today (first replacement the 10th, then today's... Same issue of pink splotches in random locations on the screen (though 1st and 2nd replacement are much better than the pink/blue/grey rainbow swirl i got on my first one). This latest one with a dead pixel at the bottom right. I love you Amazon but no soup for you for PW LED light consistency. Happy a lot of people are happy, however. 

Tingaling-Sorry to hear. 
CAR-you seem to have a great one. good stuff.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I got my PW 3G today. It came with the lighting set at 22. The screen looks awesome in different lighting situations. I haven't played with the lighting yet, but did not need to. The light seemed to auto adjust.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Toby said:


> I got my PW 3G today. It came with the lighting set at 22. The screen looks awesome in different lighting situations. I haven't played with the lighting yet, but did not need to. The light seemed to auto adjust.


So glad you are happy with yours Toby.  You may find in time the brightness adjustment may come in handy.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

CAR said:


> Here are three pictures of my Paperwhite screen in a medium dark room. Picture #3 is under a lamp.
> 
> Picture #1 Brightness at 5
> 
> ...


Mine is very close to CAR. Just saying that not all are as blotchy. However even in CAR's pictures and on my device not only can you see the LED shadows, there is a darker area on top too. This was also visible on one of the early YouTube video previews. I'm thinking this is around the best you can get with PW, and unfortunately it is a huge gamble and many will get a lot worse. Also, I think looking at CAR's images, that brightness difference between the top and bottom is still jarring when reading in the dark, even though this seems one of the better units. In light, no problems though, unless you count PWs lesser contrast compared to $69 Kindle 5.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Skydog said:


> I hate saying this but your photograph is typical of the majority of unhappy/disappointed/dissatisfied PW owners, based on countless threads in various forums and firsthand experience with exchanges. And even those who claim theirs are "perfect" are probably fortunate to have eyes that do not see the varying hues. I pre-ordered two PWs and I've had two replacements (for a total of four) and all are a variation of your photograph. It is a shame that the QC (and/or design) is so abysmal.


Sorry, I dont believe it's 'just people's eyes.'

We have one at work and then I saw the one on display at Best Buy. There are definite differences between the 2 PW screens. The one at work is great, the one at BB showed the pink tinting.

I guess it is quality control but it's not necessarily just about personal experience.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

I agree with Lursa that very poor quality control and/or tolerances in the Kindle PW is leading to widely different results with different units. I think that is the first problem.

I don't necessarily think, though, that there are quite as many "perfect" units out there as some suggest. Most probably have some light unevenness and not just bottom shadows. People just have very different personal tolerances for such things and that is OK, I'm glad many are happy.

So if any of you contemplating the PW are very sensitive to such things, consider the $69 Kindle 5 for now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> I got my PW 3G today. It came with the lighting set at 22. The screen looks awesome in different lighting situations. I haven't played with the lighting yet, but did not need to. The light seemed to auto adjust.


It doesn't, really, but your eyes do. 

Glad you're enjoying it. . . .I've had mine since release day -- Oct 2 -- and I like it better every day.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

FearIndex said:


> I agree with Lursa that very poor quality control and/or tolerances in the Kindle PW is leading to widely different results with different units. I think that is the first problem.
> 
> I don't necessarily think, though, that there are quite as many "perfect" units out there as some suggest. Most probably have some light unevenness and not just bottom shadows. People just have very different personal tolerances for such things and that is OK, I'm glad many are happy.
> 
> So if any of you contemplating the PW are very sensitive to such things, consider the $69 Kindle 5 for now.


Compared with the uneven lighting of secondary attached lights/covers, it is miles above better. I mean the one at work, wihch shoss just a little of the marquee lighting at the bottom. A great improvement over anything but perfect ambient lighting...which is certainly not overhead flourescents or thereading lamp right over your shoulder. And I am one who appreciates being able to assume many positions for comfort when reading, so I appreciate not having to arrange myself around lamp lighting.

This time of yr I use the light from the woodstove to light the room and lay on the couch and read. Much preferred not having to turn on a lamp and just use the lit screen (my option for my K3 was the Simple Light attached on the side).

Note: at home I am using the sepia tone setting on my FIre HD....I ended up buying that instead of the PW but still may buy the PW and have tried the one at work in many different light settings.


----------

